# Conducting and Longevity



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Do conductors live longer than people in other occupations:

Here is the article.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

There is a story that Pierre Monteux was persuaded to accept the post of conductor of the LSO and despite being 86 years old, Monteux, he asked for, and received, a 25-year contract with a 25-year option of renewal. He died three years later


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Didn't read the whole thing. The initial difference cited is only 5 years, and I'm pleased to see it mentioned that conductors don't die during infancy (or rather, dead babies don't become conductors). So right there you have to make adjustments. 

Aside from that, conducting is a job that pays decently. Life expectancy is greatly effected by income.

Maybe the rest of the article redeems itself, but I'm going to suggest there's little to it, despite anecdotes (E.g. Stokowski lived to be 95).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't know but it's great exercise and that's a good thing.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Having to stand and wave your arms about to do your job is very healthy. Research done years ago showed that sedentary bus drivers die way before bus conductors. And having to keep your mind on a score and the requirements of many different entities all at once must keep the brain sharp. There's a stress factor, but lives with no stress are not in fact healthier, and maybe if you're not a good conductor, you either quit or we never hear of you, so the successful conductors get acclaim to balance the stress.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> *Having to stand and wave your arms about to do your job *is very healthy. Research done years ago showed that sedentary bus drivers die way before bus conductors. And having to keep your mind on a score and the requirements of many different entities all at once must keep the brain sharp. There's a stress factor, but lives with no stress are not in fact healthier, and maybe if you're not a good conductor, you either quit or we never hear of you, so the successful conductors get acclaim to balance the stress.


Yes. My supervisor practiced this for years when giving me "directions".


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Yes. My supervisor practiced this for years when giving me "directions".


Grab that opportunity for aerobic exercise any time it presents itself !


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

At least conductors still retain all their faculties while working at a ripe old age, which is possibly more than can be said about some of the senior judiciary.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Or maybe they don't, but their odd ideas can be put down to 'artistic eccentricity',,,


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

GreenMamba said:


> Didn't read the whole thing. The initial difference cited is only 5 years, and I'm pleased to see it mentioned that conductors don't die during infancy (or rather, dead babies don't become conductors). So right there you have to make adjustments.
> 
> Aside from that, conducting is a job that pays decently. Life expectancy is greatly effected by income.
> 
> Maybe the rest of the article redeems itself, but I'm going to suggest there's little to it, despite anecdotes (E.g. Stokowski lived to be 95).


No mention of Depend usage. Intermissions can help, but....


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> Or maybe they don't, but their odd ideas can be put down to 'artistic eccentricity',,,


"*Artistic differences*...and there'll be no further comment."


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I'm not convinced that "flappers" will live longer.

A vaguely-related article. Oh, well.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/music/classicalmusic/10782663/What-do-conductors-do.html


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Ingélou said:


> Having to stand and wave your arms about to do your job is very healthy...


Yeah, and I remember reading a quote from Simon Rattle saying that if you don't need physio after conducting one particular symphony (I think it was by Beethoven) then you're not doing it properly. He was probably saying it tongue in cheek but it speaks to how physical the job is, even if we're just talking of conductors with more restrained movements (of course, not all of them are wild or over the top).


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^^ no, I can easily imagine that some individuals could experience issues if they don't warm up beforehand. Hell, nowadays when I wake in the mornings I need to ease into even the most delicate of hamstring stretches


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

mirepoix said:


> ^^^^ no, I can easily imagine that some individuals could experience issues if they don't warm up beforehand. Hell, nowadays when I wake in the mornings I need to ease into even the most delicate of hamstring stretches


The longer the piece, the more breaks and stretches I suppose would be desirable. I don't want to digress too much on this but I think that with Wagner for example, all of those intervals aren't only for the audience - they're also for the musicians!


----------

